# Can't quote in mobile version.



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Don't know if there's anything to be done about it, but when browsing on the mobile version with my Treo there's no option to quote a user when replying.

Not a huge thing, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I was just popping in to mention the same thing!

Any way to add a QUOTE link per post? It's difficult to refer to someone's previous post when surfing mobily.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, this will not be added. The style it is meant for quick on the go reads on a mobile browser. Nothing really more than that.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I like the new mobile upgrade...

no quoting yet, but its definately better


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

So, now that we have new management and phones have advanced two years, can we get a simple 'quote' button next to the 'reply' button for each message? No multiquote, just a simple quote mechanism.


----------

